

Ask HN: I need quick help - musiic703

Looking to get a domain is the hyphen bad thing in a website?
======
michaelpinto
From a branding point of view the bad thing is that when you say the name of
the domain over the phone you always have to say bla-hyphen-bla.com which is a
pain.

~~~
musiic703
What if its one of those names that its rare to even find hyphen. take the
chance?

~~~
michaelpinto
Buying the domain is the least expensive thing you can do. Building a brand
and investing in launching a site on the other hand can be one of the most
expensive things you can do. An amazing site can do well in spite of a bad
domain name (example: pinterest!) but a well known domain doesn't guarantee a
great website or brand.

~~~
musiic703
that's true. thanks!

------
RobSim
Short answer, Yes.

A hyphen screams unprofessional to me. @michaelpinto has covered most of the
rest.

------
gamechangr
Honestly, Yeah it is bad. I think it sounds a little unprofessional. Hope that
helps

------
caw
While I would lean against it, what happens if you don't have the hyphen? Just
remember experts-exchange :)

------
orangethirty
Depends on the market. What market are you aiming for?

